# Bio-sensor puppy program



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone raised their litters or has a dog that had this? What were your experiences? Did you notice a difference in the pups?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I have used the bio sensory method and personally didn't see any difference from what I normally do, which is "touch my puppies" --sounds like a porno film!  Every time the Mom is sent outside I run to pick up and handle each puppy, I start evaluating heads and structure, tickle their feet and give them kisses. I believe this program was set up at a time when people believed they should not bother the pups or touch them for fear the Mom would turn them away. I make sure I am picking up everyone not just my favorite, by the time they are three weeks old they know when Mom leaves it is "grandma time."


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We followed it to the letter for one of our litters and I did not see one iota of difference between those pups and our other litters.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I can see for a kennel breeder who's pups are out in another building and not exposed like those of us who raise in our home (heck mine are in my bedroom for 3 weeks then the living room) it could help. the science is questionable to me. (sorta like breast feeding = higher IQ_ you can't REALLY do a true scientific study unless you had a bunch of identical twins raised exact same and raised on on BM and one on formula IMO) 

but i dunno- puppies 2 kids and all their friends in the house, my pups are touched, handled on different surfaces not ssure how the heck a q tip can equal all the different textiles that i use (bath mats, pro fleece, towels, velure blankets etc) and how up down and on their back can do more than 5-10 minutes of cuddles love and interaction 

But i've had breeder friends who say that their litters they do it with were much more stable and less reactive (aussies) but then it's never repeat breedings so how do you say it's due to tHAT (and not say genetics, or ummmm how the families continue to raise those pups)


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I want the best building blocks for my pups! This will be my first litter and I don't want screw things up . Any tips would be appreciated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

